# Topics > Sport >  Human vs. Computer

## Airicist

Competitions people with robots and AI

----------


## Sohel

Artificial intelligence (AI) is arguably the most exciting field in robotics. Everybody agrees that a robot can work in an assembly line, but there's no consensus on whether a robot can ever be intelligent. Like the term "robot" itself, artificial intelligence is hard to define.

----------


## Airicist

So far, robots have only a weak artificial intelligence.
Is there any progress in moving from weak to strong AI?
Maybe on an assembly line robot is better to have a weak AI, because if they have a strong AI for them, this work will be boring, and the robots will require an eight-hour working day.

----------

